# Need High Blood Pressure Help



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Something caused my blood pressure to skyrocket last summer. It sometimes runs high when I eat too much junk, but jumped up to the 200/110 range. Doc put me on a devil pill which I am almost weaned off of.

Here's what I am doing and where I still need help. Many of the supplements I am taking also reduce blood pressure (magnesium, garlic, l-arginine, etc). I have added hawthorne extract 3 times a day with additional magnesium. I can keep systolic below 150 until about 8 pm and then the only thing that will bring it back down is the prescription med. So I am still taking 1/2 to 3/4 of a pill where before I was taking 3 a day.

Today I added a little potassium. Should mention I am also doing breathing exercises and can bring my bp down to normal in about 3 minutes - but it stays down for only a 5 or 10 minutes. I think the breathing exercises are having an accumulative effect though.

So what else can I do? My BP is OK when I get up but keeps increasing all day long. It used to be about noon when I had to take the prescription med, then 3 pm, then 6 pm, and now 8 pm. So I need one more trick to get me off the devil drug completely. I also do a fair amount of yard work which gets my heart rate up and seems to help lower bp. But once I have dinner and sit down, nothing I do will keep bp down except the darn prescription drug.

My diet is also very clean and I have lost considerable weight over the last 5 months. At this weight, my bp is usually OK.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you tried hibiscus tea? It's supposed to help. Dh has been drinking hibiscus tea for a couple weeks now but we haven't checked his bp to see if it's helped.

I know what you mean about those being devil pills. Every one dh has tried has made him nasty and evil tempered. 

Several blends made by Celestial Seasonings have a good amount of hibiscus in them. Or you can see if you can get dried hibiscus petals from a health food store. We got both. If you get the bulk petals you'll need a tea ball to steep them in, unless you like floaters.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Have you tried hibiscus tea? It's supposed to help. Dh has been drinking hibiscus tea for a couple weeks now but we haven't checked his bp to see if it's helped.
> 
> I know what you mean about those being devil pills. Every one dh has tried has made him nasty and evil tempered.
> 
> Several blends made by Celestial Seasonings have a good amount of hibiscus in them. Or you can see if you can get dried hibiscus petals from a health food store. We got both. If you get the bulk petals you'll need a tea ball to steep them in, unless you like floaters.


Thanks. I order some and try a cup of tea after dinner and see if it helps.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sevent flower is usually considered the most potent bp supplement available. It has hibiscus in it as well as other floral essences. It is a bit expensive.
[ame=http://www.google.com/search?q=sevent+flower&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a]sevent flower - Google Search[/ame]

I personally would not use that as a first choice though. I would consider using one of bachs floral remedies, especially recuse remedy before resorting to sevent flower. There is also fish oil, garlic, trace minerals, esp magnesium, and calming essential oils like lavender. You should also be weary of wearing "red" gemstones, esp rubies. They refract light waves in a "hotter" wave length than blue or green stones. Simply stopping wearing hot stones can someimes lower bp. 
Don't drink anything with aspartame in it. It increases bp by causing inflammation. And do try to keep inflammation down in your body. Like I said red stones can be inflammatory, but so can a diet high in carbohydrates, aspartame, lots of caffeine, etc. Organic red cherry juice is anti-inflammatory as are spicy foods with capsicum and cumin or turmeric in them.
There is also an acupressure, acupuncture point on the top of your feet about an inch above the juncture of the big and second toe you can press.
And finally, take some kelp to protect your thyroid. People with endocrine issues can run high bp. And since the nuclear meltdown in Japan, many people are showing thyroid stress around the world. 
I will put an image link to bp pressure points to press below.
http://www.damazen.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/AcupunctureTaichong-point.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-LGIKh7MJY7k/TjH8tiVaORI/AAAAAAAAKYY/aeWp0r8c4tM/s1600/IMG_0002.jpg


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

mekasmom said:


> Sevent flower is usually considered the most potent bp supplement available. It has hibiscus in it as well as other floral essences. It is a bit expensive.
> sevent flower - Google Search
> 
> I personally would not use that as a first choice though. I would consider using one of bachs floral remedies, especially recuse remedy before resorting to sevent flower. There is also fish oil, garlic, trace minerals, esp magnesium, and calming essential oils like lavender. You should also be weary of wearing "red" gemstones, esp rubies. They refract light waves in a "hotter" wave length than blue or green stones. Simply stopping wearing hot stones can someimes lower bp.
> ...


I already do a lot of those things. Inflammation is low based on hs-crp. I take iodine and kelp, as well as cumin, garlic, magnesium, etc.

What is interesting is I have pain at the point marked in the 2nd picture. It may have started at about the same time my bp went so high. Do you know what that pressure point is called? I'd like to do some research on it. I was seeing an acupuncturist, and I would get relief from the pain for a day or 2 after seeing him, but it didn't have any effect on bp.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Look into Resveratrol or grape seed extract. It works wonders with high blood pressure, cholesterol and blood sugars etc.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

RubyRed said:


> Look into Resveratrol or grape seed extract. It works wonders with high blood pressure, cholesterol and blood sugars etc.


Thanks. I already take it. With all the stuff I take, my bp should be low.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Read this

Vitamin B Complex & High Blood Pressure | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

depending the the bp med you should not take potassium. Some meds cause you to retain potassium which can build up to dangerous levels.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you take Omega 3,6,9 oil caps? These working together can reduce bp, balance cholesterol, and help with inflammation.

What other health issues do you have that would be causing inflammation in your body? You have to get the inflammation taken care of.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> What is interesting is I have pain at the point marked in the 2nd picture. It may have started at about the same time my bp went so high. Do you know what that pressure point is called?


Tianjing

You might also look up the amino acids Carnitine and Taurine. Carnitine is especially helpful in DM, CVD and hypertension.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Is your diet Gluten free? If not, that is pretty crucial!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Pink_Carnation said:


> depending the the bp med you should not take potassium. Some meds cause you to retain potassium which can build up to dangerous levels.


Recently had potassium checked and level is fine.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

bajiay said:


> Do you take Omega 3,6,9 oil caps? These working together can reduce bp, balance cholesterol, and help with inflammation.
> 
> What other health issues do you have that would be causing inflammation in your body? You have to get the inflammation taken care of.


I have been taking omega 3 for several years. My O3/O6 ratio is excellent. My inflammation is also low. The reason I am asking for help is I shouldn't have high bp based on my diet and labs, but I do.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

lorichristie said:


> Is your diet Gluten free? If not, that is pretty crucial!


Gluten free for 5 months.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

It looks like I just need to be patient. BP stayed low until 10 pm last night, so week by week it is staying down a little longer. I think in another couple of weeks, I will be completely off the prescription meds. I only took 1/4 pill last night where a couple of months ago I was taking 3 a day, so last night I took 1/12 as much as I was taking.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Lets look at another aspect of high blood pressure. You seem to be doing all "physically" possible to reduce it; and you stated it continued to rise as the day progressed. I suspect a nervous/stressful situation that builds throughout the day. (This may actually be habitual and, thus, you could have easily become unaware of it.) If you have access to a hot tub, that is what I'ld soak in several times a day. At the same time I would do deep breathing exercises while concentrating on clearing your thoughts.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> Lets look at another aspect of high blood pressure. You seem to be doing all "physically" possible to reduce it; and you stated it continued to rise as the day progressed. I suspect a nervous/stressful situation that builds throughout the day. (This may actually be habitual and, thus, you could have easily become unaware of it.) If you have access to a hot tub, that is what I'ld soak in several times a day. At the same time I would do deep breathing exercises while concentrating on clearing your thoughts.


I have little stress. I have been doing deep breathing for a couple of months and I believe it is helping lower bp.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

do you have a water softener?

If you have high BP, you are NOT supposed to get in a hot tub. Can cause a heart attack.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you tried acv?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

bajiay said:


> do you have a water softener?
> 
> If you have high BP, you are NOT supposed to get in a hot tub. Can cause a heart attack.


City water.

Are you sure about hot baths? My acupuncturist said hot water would bring it down, and from my experience it usually did. I am now taking cold baths for reasons I won't go in to, but I have read that cold baths can be dangerous for people with high bp. I make sure mine is no higher than 140/85 before getting in and check it after I get out.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

wildcat6 said:


> Have you tried acv?


Yes, but I don't take it every day like I should.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I was meaning hot tubs not baths. On websites, it says it is ok as long as you are not having symptoms, but in school I have been taught otherwise. Too many people do not realize that they are having symptoms. I know several people that have died from this. Just be careful!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Moonriver, 
I hope you get it lined out. I'm a newly found hypertension victim that's riding the bp roller coaster with prescription meds trying to find one that works. So far, nothing has done a steady job of keeping it down. I need to have my postassium checked though because most of the supplements I use on food in lieu of salt is very high in potassium and some of the meds I take are also that way.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Does the doctor say that youhave either high triglycerides or high cholesterol?

For high triglycerides, it helps a great deal to eat more low-fat protien, spaced throughout the day, and to eat fewer carbs at one sitting. Also frequent light snacks. Low fat protien can be chicken or fish or certain cts of red meat whatever.

If the problem is high cholesterol it helps to eat LESS meat, or so I am told. I have no direct knowledge of that as my problem is the high triglycerides. When I get the triglycerides under control my cholesterol drops and so does my BP.


----------

